# Stuck Drill Chuck Arbor



## Sandia (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, need some advice here. I purchased a 1/2"Albrecht drill chuck with a 5/8" arbor on Ebay,  and I want to replace the arbor with and R8. How is the best way to get the old arbor out without ruining the chuck?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 29, 2013)

FYI - First, make sure that the arbor isn't integral to the chuck!

-Ron


----------



## mikey (Jan 29, 2013)

Take a look at this article: http://www.machinistblog.com/rebuilding-an-albrecht-drill-chuck/


----------



## Sandia (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. The article on Albrecht chucks is very informative as well. I bought the chuck with the understanding it was not an integral arbor chuck, as it turns out the arbor is stamped "Rigid".  I feel there is a chance the excessiver runout I have may be in the arbor, hopefully.


----------

